# Need Advice



## rcazeau (Jun 18, 2013)

I am and my child is thinking on moving back to Phillippines. I am moving back Home with my husband blessing since his new Job will be in Japan and cost of living is tremendously very high. We are not military were civilians. Now my question, if anyone knows school in Phillippines for Austistic Childen? My child has ASD - austism spectrum disorder, which in short a special need child. Greatly appreciate everyones feedback. Thank You


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rcazeau said:


> I am and my child is thinking on moving back to Phillippines. I am moving back Home with my husband blessing since his new Job will be in Japan and cost of living is tremendously very high. We are not military were civilians. Now my question, if anyone knows school in Phillippines for Austistic Childen? My child has ASD - austism spectrum disorder, which in short a special need child. Greatly appreciate everyones feedback. Thank You


Having come from the Philippines, you above anyone else should know that even under the very best of conditions, living and medical care as well as schooling can not match the US or Japan. The type of school you are looking for would in my opinion, be very hard to find. Even if one can be found, the quality of education and especially specialized care your child needs would be sub-standard and constantly be in question here.
If at all possible, your best bet will be in Japan with your husband or to remain in the US. Above all else, the life, safety, and well-being of your child should be your guiding factor in any decisions you make...


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

You might want to read through this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/153358-special-schools-manila.html


----------

